# good night coonhunting



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/HPIM0299.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/CopyofHPIM0312.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/CopyofHPIM0300.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/HPIM0316.jpg

http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii142/vancegawel/HPIM0319.jpg


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Looking good Vance. Im looking at hunting tomorrow night you wanna meet up somewhere?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice pics Vance, hound looks good, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Let me know if you guys are heading out tonight and where. I want to run my redbone with some other dogs to see if she can get her ***** together.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm hunting tonight... We'll see what happens.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

walkercoonhunter said:


> Looking good Vance. Im looking at hunting tomorrow night you wanna meet up somewhere?


I was gonna head south tonight, last night i ran into too many camping bowhunters who think they own stateland in chelsea. Do you hunt anywhere farther east because mason is quite a hike for me.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Really the farthest East I hunt is Dansville. I have one spot in Stockbreidge but that is about it. Do you run into many other **** hunters on that Chelsea state land? I know a couple guys that hunt around there.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool pictures! I love this one -


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

You guys shooting any yet? if so how are the hides looking any starting to prime out yet?


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Tree two singles tonight... knocked one out.

Young dog looked good toinght, struck ahead of the old dog on first track. And treed first on the second. Improving every time out.


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

riverroadbeagles said:


> You guys shooting any yet? if so how are the hides looking any starting to prime out yet?


not even close to being prime


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)




----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)




----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)




----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

very nice, i need to get out and hunt, i have just been way to buisy, keep the pics coming and hopefuly i can get out this week and get some good pics


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are some great pics and great look'n hounds guys.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pics! Its great seeing dogs doing what they love to do. Always wanted a **** dog since reading "Were the red fern grows" as a kid.


----------

